# A possible a BOV problem!!!!!



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys 
I am currently fixing little bits and pieces in my car right now. 
It runs great at 8PSI!!!:woowoo: 

What got my attention was the blow off valve. When on idle, it does not to its pphhhhsssssssss sound. It only does it a little only when I am driving but not that loud. At 8psi I think it should do the job right. I heard the same blow off valve on my friends car and the same, on idle you can hear it pphhhhsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This car is a toyota glanza only boosted at 10PSI and it has a 1.3L engine!!! We exchanged blow off valves and his didn't work on my car either I was like WTF!!!  

Did I hook it up wrong?? It's a blitz dd BOV. I installed it just before the throttle body and the thin pipe on top is going into the vaccum. Any help ASAP Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Did I hook it uip wrong????? 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi Guys
> I am currently fixing little bits and pieces in my car right now.
> It runs great at 8PSI!!!:woowoo:
> 
> ...


Is your BOV recirculated and his is not?


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

Some cars do not blow of at idle. Also make sure the bov is adjusted so that the spring is not so tight. If you have it adjusted really tight it may only blow off at 10psi or above. That also could be why its not blowing off at idle.


----------

